# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Help with VGA cords

## Volcon

I am thinking of hooking my Xbox 360 up to a newish 19' Dell LCD screen with a resolution of 1280x1024, i have no clue what the model type is (I got it from a family member who did not give it to me in its original box)

Here are pictures (sorry about quality, taken from cellphone)







Would hooking my 360 up to that monitor look better then my larger, but 3 year old magnavox standard TV?




Also, would it fit on the screen right?

Thanks a bunch guys, i'm pretty tech-inept.

----------


## ninja9578

Xbox 360 is HD, which means 1080i.  That's higher resolution that your monitor an almost 4x the resolution of your older television.  I think I've seen the 360 working on an older television, but it would be stretched out, HDTVs are widescreen.

----------


## Photolysis

> Xbox 360 is HD, which means 1080i



Actually the native resolution of most games on the console is 720p (which is also HD). A few games can do 1080p, but most cannot.


Re original post: you can set higher resolutions with the monitor though whether this causes the game to display in true HD will vary. Some games (I believe Gears of War is an example) will scale the output so it displays a letterboxed 720p image.

In theory the monitor should look better. And yes it will fit right if you select the right resolution as the output.

----------


## ninja9578

The 360 scales lower resolution games up automatically.  It's 1080i regardless of the game quality.

----------

